# can engine swap?



## thezman (Nov 3, 2007)

I blew my engine a while back i've been looking for another with no luck, I've found a number of Z32 engines i'm wondering if i can use the long block from Z32 to replace mine is cam timing and what not the same? I've got at least one broken cam had catastrophic oil pan failure. (hit chunk concrete in street put hole in oil pan... patched pan.... patch failed 2 months later. I found out about it the hard way.) my other option is to drop in complete VG30dett harness and computer will that engine/trans fit under hood of my 86 Z31? cost comes out the same as buying used z32 long block and paying for rebuild. they want $1500 for stock rebuild on long block, not counting R/I labor at the mechanic that is just the machine shop, if i'm doing rebuild that means new injectors all new seals, waterpump, the list goes on and on would be all new engine under the hood all the way down to the vacuum and radiator lines


----------



## nkdmolerat16 (Mar 10, 2009)

you cant find a vg30e(t)? well if you're going to try and use a z32 motor you're going to have to use everything. its going to cost alot of money and be a pain in the ass. i would just look harder for z31 motor.


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

If you can't do the swap yourself with a Z32 VG30DE or VG30DETT, it's going to cost you at least $2000 in labor alone plus the cost of the engine, wiring harness, transmission, ECU, exhaust, crossmember, and a bunch of other stuff. I would be cheaper to buy another complete running Z31 car. Look on google for imported japanese engines. I bought a low miles (40-50K) 1988 VG30ET for $595. Add another couple hundred for shipping and you're good to go.


----------

